# Schwinn Motorbike Muscatine, Iowa estate sale



## unregistered

https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/atq/d/muscatine-tag-sale-april-13-9am-7pm/6855939875.html


----------



## GTs58

Are you planning on going? That (52) Motorbike would be worth the trip if you couldn't grab it before the sale.


----------



## ZE52414

Ughhhhh


----------



## Maskadeo

Jennifer says no pre-sales


----------



## ZE52414

Yup she is planning on auctioning it first thing Saturday.


----------



## Kramai88

Jennifer says it may not sell at all. Not sure of true value 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

buses n bikes said:


> https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/atq/d/muscatine-tag-sale-april-13-9am-7pm/6855939875.html



who ever gets it.....  i well buy it for a nice profit.... pm me hear if you want to make some good money   thank you THIS IS NOT A JOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo

Haha. April Fools!


----------



## ZE52414

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> who ever gets it.....  i well buy it for a nice profit.... pm me hear if you want to make some good money   thank you THIS IS NOT A JOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There won’t be a profit to be made.


----------



## Kramai88

There have been some respectable offers... but someone might be willing to pay more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles

booked my flight...


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## Kramai88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder

Ooooh, its the ultra rare Christmas edition.  Not many of these still have their lights.


----------



## Goatroper

My buddy  is going to the sale  , I am throwing my hat in the bidding ring .  Wish me luck


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Goatroper said:


> My buddy  is going to the sale  , I am throwing my hat in the bidding ring .  Wish me luck



GOOD LUCK !!!!!!


----------



## danfitz1

Goatroper said:


> My buddy  is going to the sale  , I am throwing my hat in the bidding ring .  Wish me luck




Since you asked.....Hey, good luck! I knew this one wouldn't stay under the radar. Looking forward to being there to try and keep it in the midwest. The good stuff is still out there.


----------



## cr250mark

I’ll be there to throw in a bid or 2 
Sits pretty 
Not a Schwinn guy but hard to pass up.


----------



## unregistered

GTs58 said:


> Are you planning on going? That (52) Motorbike would be worth the trip if you couldn't grab it before the sale.




No, I’ll be out of the country on vacation during the sale.

Is that seriously a 1952? Looks way older than that to me.


----------



## stoney

Even with them advertising it as a 1952 it will bring what it is worth, maybe more, auction frenzy. I am sure they have had some great offers so they will no longer be surprised at what it sells for. That thing is niiiiice.


----------



## stoney

Good luck to all here on the The CABE who will take a shot at it.


----------



## BatWaves

@Dave Stromberger


----------



## ZE52414

So how much is a standard 39 motorbike worth? Midwest 2000-3000$ cali 3000-4000$?


----------



## buickmike

Isn't there a green one on bay? Allready up 2600. With a week to go. A couple of loose tanks percolating around a grand. And I'm about broke+ no where to put more bikes


----------



## GTs58

buickmike said:


> Isn't there a green one on bay? Allready up 2600. With a week to go. A couple of loose tanks percolating around a grand. And I'm about broke+ no where to put more bikes




That one has been redone. Really nice looking piece.


----------



## ABC Services

ZE52414 said:


> So how much is a standard 39 motorbike worth? Midwest 2000-3000$ cali 3000-4000$?




Everyday average pricing, yes on point. The one in question, above those #'s. IMO


----------



## Dave Stromberger

I was contacted by Jennifer about this bike last week. I told her the legit year and value, but she apparently didn't believe me.  Oh well.  Good luck to all who take a stab at it!


----------



## stoney

ABC Services said:


> Everyday average pricing, yes on point. The one in question, above those #'s. IMO




I believe around $5500.00, my opinion.


----------



## buickmike

I would appreciate previous poster to evaluate green one on bay what $ do you think it sell for: I thought it was original paint


----------



## Maskadeo

She seems  to not believe anyone on the correct year.  Even after sending pics and supporting documentation.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Maskadeo said:


> She seems  to not believe anyone on the correct year.  Even after sending pics and supporting documentation.




Probably afraid of getting screwed... and can't blame her.  I'm sure with all the interest received, she realizes she really "has something" and is now gun-shy.


----------



## ZE52414

stoney said:


> I believe around $5500.00, my opinion.



5500 if the bike had a springer brake and lever id agree. But it doesn’t have any of that. Maskaedo has probably the nicest known 39 motorbike and I will gurantee it wasn’t more than 4000$


----------



## ZE52414

Basically this will turn into a dick measuring contest.


----------



## Maskadeo

It’s a nice uncirculated late Motorbike (B16139) with really nice paint. I’m sure someone will step up for it. Not sure I want to drive to Iowa to be part of the chaos, but who knows.


----------



## ZE52414

Maskadeo said:


> It’s a nice uncirculated late Motorbike (B16139) with really nice paint. I’m sure someone will step up for it. Not sure I want to drive to Iowa to be part of the chaos, but who knows.



I’m going to go and probably buy the 150$ pedal tractor. And check out the chaos.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Just got email from Jennifer... "We have been absolutely blown away by the interest in Schwinn Motorbike! "

bidding starts at $4,000.


----------



## Maskadeo

Ouch!


----------



## Maskadeo

Since they’re in Iowa, might as well give Jennifer this guy’s number...


----------



## ZE52414

What sucks is it’s Saturday evening. 6. How many people are going to drive over 2hrs with bidding stating at 4k


----------



## mr.cycleplane

its very encouraging to see fantastic bikes like this still showing up from time to time!  (and the dog fights that ensue!)


----------



## Euphman06

Starting bid is 4k.....what if no one bids at that. I'd want to go to an auction thinking of getting a deal and not having to start bidding at high end.


----------



## Maskadeo

They should start it at $2K and get people caught up in the bidding. $4K? Not many will even bother at that point.


----------



## Kramai88

I don’t know but she may have a 4K offer so that’s where she decided to start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06

True...


----------



## mr.cycleplane

starting the auction off high ruins the prospect of possibly getting a nice bike for a decent price for many. it also separates the men from the boys-who can pay/who can't. this is driven somewhat by greed on the part of the auctioneer. actually it cuts out the entertainment and all the fun of buyers getting all lathered up and caught in the moment and by the time the gavel hits 'sold' the winner is asking himself....what did I just pay for this thing! and don't discount that many auctioneers use shill bidders giving a wink and a nod and driving the price up when they think they have a fish on the line! hopefully there aren't any 'premiums' attached to the final realized price either. at any rate i'll be watching(not bidding) with my buttered popcorn! looks to be a good night's entertainment.


----------



## kccomet

I thought this was a tag sale, estate sale, now they are going to bids. it's funny and sometimes bittersweet how the internet has changed buying and selling. twenty some years ago she would have put that 1952 ha ha, bike in the tag sale with a 300 dollar price tag, and been smiling big when someone rolled it out of the garage


----------



## ZE52414

this thing is going to go crazy so why waste time...


----------



## BatWaves

Maskadeo said:


> Since they’re in Iowa, might as well give Jennifer this guy’s number...View attachment 976844



I think that’s the worst idea I’ve heard all day.


----------



## slick

You schwinn guys are nuts. 4k? I see $2800 max. Sure it's a great bike, nice paint, but....


----------



## oldmtrcyc

Wow, small world.  My first job after graduating from U of Iowa  in 1988 was in Muscatine, at the HON Co.  I spent three years there.  It was in Muscatine where I started collecting bicycles.  A lozier-yost hard tire safety was my first score for $100.  I wish I woulda known about this motorbike! A good time to go back and visit!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

$3,500-$5,500 ALL day long for a NICE complete example color/year as long as there is no funny business old fauxing etc. IF you want something nice your gonna have to pay I don't care what make/model - my .02 cents


----------



## mr.cycleplane

markivpedalpusher said:


> $3,500-$5,500 ALL day long for a NICE complete example color/year as long as there is no funny business old fauxing etc. IF you want something nice your gonna have to pay I don't care what make/model - my .02 cents




here is a guy who is on the clue bus! accurate assessment of bike's value-what you can expect to pay for a very nice 'un-molested' bike!
btw-with todays inflation the .02 cent opinion is up to about $5.37......but .02 cents sounds better!


----------



## stoney

Euphman06 said:


> Starting bid is 4k.....what if no one bids at that. I'd want to go to an auction thinking of getting a deal and not having to start bidding at high end.




I get it. My thought is anytime you open up and auction to the world on a great item, in this case Motorbike, there probably won't be a real deal money wise but a great uncirculated bike. Again, my thoughts.


----------



## ZE52414

I think it will all depend on how big of a hole they drilled in the tank to accommodate the modern light switch. 

I think the downfall on this entire situation is that it went from a tag sale to a auction, but since they aren’t auctioneers its going to a silent bid/sealed bid. So basically the guy who comes in first might end up paying twice as much than the guy in second. To me that’s not entirely fair but it is what it is.


----------



## detroitbike

She should consign it to the Copake auction. Better exposure, more money.


----------



## detroitbike

I'm sure everyone on here who inquired got the 'Letter' about the bike....





Our apologies for the continued changes to our plan for the sale of Schwinn Motorbike.  We are doing our best to make everyone feel that this sale has been conducted fairly to all parties.  Our intentions are to be nothing but honest and transparent in running this sale.  With that said, I am sending this same e-mail to everyone who has contacted me about the bike. We will sell the bike following a "silent auction" format.  For those attending the sale on the 13th, there will be a sheet of paper for all to see for bids to be written on.  Bidding starts at $4,000.00 and will continue until 7:00pm CST.  Bidders present at sale will all have access to the bidding sheet.  Those unable to attend can bid by contacting me, Jennifer, day of sale by calling or texting my cell.  Bidders not present may continue contact throughout the sale until their bid is satisfied and those bids will be added to the bid sheet for transparency.   Bidding will close at 7:00pm CST on Saturday, April 13.  There are 2 ways available to pay for the bike.  Cash (preferred) or credit card/debit card.  If paying by credit card there is a 3% fee, no fee for a debit card. We will have to go to another location in Muscatine to run the credit card.  It is preferred that the bike be removed from the sale after close of purchase on Saturday April 13.  If this is not possible, it becomes the property of the buyer after the sale.  Any shipping charges and arrangements are the responsibility of the buyer.  It must be removed or arrangements made to remove from the sale venue by Monday, April 15 at 5:00pm CST.  

Thank you for your understanding!
Jennifer


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Is it possible to share your cell number for those of us here on The CABE 




wishing to throw our hat in the ring? Thank you!


----------



## ZE52414

Actually she kindly told us not to share her number. :/


----------



## mr.cycleplane

ZE52414 said:


> Actually she kindly told us not to share her number. :/




what!!!  you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## BrandonB

Tommy Tutone has Jennys number....


----------



## ZE52414

Wasn’t present but heard through the grapevine the motorbike went for 5800.00. Somebody wanted it pretty bad.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

my estimate was 5200-5500-close-didn't think it would go over that-too much hype about it.


----------



## oldmtrcyc

slick said:


> You schwinn guys are nuts. 4k? I see $2800 max. Sure it's a great bike, nice paint, but....




Stay away from the casinos!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

For $5800. You could buy an actual rare bike, like an OG Robin or a Huffman long tank, these Schwinns are up for sale every week, crazy chit!


----------



## bikemonkey

BrandonB said:


> Tommy Tutone has Jennys number....



With John Cowsill on drums...


----------



## mr.cycleplane

nice bike...but way outta control! there was too much hype. still a nice bike.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

It's good for the owners that the bike brought that kinda money, but now the estate agent gets to claim an undeserved victory. Now they'll think every bike they have at future sales is worth big money!


----------



## KingSized HD

I think @buses n bikes needs to claim a buyers finders fee from Jennifer (or maybe Dave S since he runs the CABE site).


----------



## unregistered

Haha, thanks! Nah, just wanted to spread the word to fellow collectors. Unfortunately I think all it yielded was more visibility and no favors for any buyers. Still, neat to see the old ones come out of the woodwork. Hope the new owner enjoys it! 



KingSized HD said:


> I think @buses n bikes needs to claim a buyers finders fee from Jennifer (or maybe Dave S since he runs the CABE site).


----------

